# Choke Tube Preference



## Dead Dux (Sep 24, 2005)

I know that everyone should pattern different shells out of different chokes to see which is best. I was just wondering what anybody's choke prefernce is for duck and goose hunting.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ake+killer


----------



## Dead Dux (Sep 24, 2005)

in that link a question was asked about where the pattern falls on the open choke to full choke spectrum, but wasn't really answered. Does anybody have a guess as to if it is comparable to an imp. cylinder, mod., imp. modified etc? Also, I understand that the tight pattern allows for longer range and deader birds, but has anybody noticed if the extreme tightness of the pattern makes it harder to hit ducks?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It can be considered a full because of how tight it is.

I'm not an great shot by any means and I haven't been having any problems stoning ducks. I was actually worried about that at first because i'm no stud shot, i'm left eye dominant and right handed (shoot right still). The last few weekends though Ive been helping others fill their tags when i'm done with mine. :wink:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

USAlx50,
Isn't helping others fill their limit once your'e done ILLEGAL??

Alex


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So if im hunting in a group of 5, i cant shoot 4 honkers even if the group only shoots 10 as a whole?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Not in ND you can't!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

well slap my *** and call me sally i better read through the regs again.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm just basing my question from your statement........"I've been helping others fill their tags when I'm done with mine." That implies that you've shot your limit for the day and you should unload your gun and be a spectator. There are no limits for groups of hunters,only individual limits. Be careful cause you never know when the game wardens are watching. :wink: We hunted a public area here for opening ducks this weekend and the game warden was watching us the whole morning.Then,he stopped us about 2-3miles from the marsh we hunted.We were legal.

Alex


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

On saturday I shot two doubles of lessers and my old man only hit one. (the second bird in one of the doubles was winged by my dad but not folded). Game warden was watching us all morning too and checked us afterward.

I have never hunted in a group that really abided by that i guess so that is embarassing. I wont have any problems in the future doing it the right way.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I always have my video camera handy so if one of us limits out first, then he can film the rest of our morning hunt. I cant find a videographer that would do it with out bringing a gun.  But it is a fun way to have the hunt in an archive, to watch again with the boys back at camp. My 2cts.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I prefer modified in my 11-87 with 3 1/2 inch 1s from kent :beer:


----------



## ckremer (Jul 19, 2004)

I run a Pattern Master on a Super X2 and have the best luck with
Kent #2,Winchcester is ok, Remington shells OK too


----------

